# Coleman 1850 Powermate Generator



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Great little generator, perfect for the hunts or for your trailer. Just professionally tuned up, carburetor rebuilt, oil and filter replaced and pull cord replaced. Comes with battery charging cord. Runs excellent. call or text for information. (801) 440-7211 $200.00 firm


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

